# Post a photo of your last gig!



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

*Post a photo of your latest gig!*

Let's see em!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's mine. Almost a year ago. After some personnel changes we're back at it this March.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Really old, but, it was my last gig, 
Larry's Hideaway '86.
That's me with the V.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My last gig hasn't happened yet. (I hope!) But here is a pic from the sound check of my most recent gig in November...


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometime in November 2014


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's mine. Almost a year ago. After some personnel changes we're back at it this March.
> 
> View attachment 11815


"Groove Robbers"? Awesome!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> "Groove Robbers"? Awesome!


Thanks! We quite like it ourselves!  Our singer recently had the opportunity to have his guitar and a couple albums signed by Alice Cooper. He signed the Welcome to My Nightmare album cover to us and mentioned that he really liked the name. That's all I needed to hear!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

September 19th, outdoor gig...









It was chilly!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sept 13


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is from a couple weeks ago in Port Hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

someone who actually use a keytar! cool.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Does a funeral count? I played my acoustic at a memorial for cool old piano player today. Abbie Laidlaw was one of those guys that could play 30's 40's 50's tunes for hours with all the flurishes. Apparently had done a couple of tracks for Paul Anka at one time. 

I sang my heart out for him


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band fonograph last played at the Atomic Rooster, Nov 22nd. We didn't get a good photo then so here's from the same venue last August 10, 2014.


----------

